# Elizabeth Steam at startup



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi,

just got a new Elizabeth V3! Each time I start it, there is steam going out of the machine bottom until a « clunk » noise il heard, and steam stops. Are other owners experience the same?

Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@3timesaday - yes. That's normal. That's the vacuum breaker doing it's job. Nothing to worry about! 👍


----------



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

Great, thanks!


----------

